# Alutech Tofane - 29" Trailbike oder sogar Enduro?



## der-gute (17. Juni 2013)

Moin Mädels

so langsam wird es Zeit, dem neuen Rahmen einen eigenen Thread zu widmen.













was wissen wir bisher?

Details Alutech Tofane:
Lenkwinkel: 66°, auf dem Foto noch 68°
Federweg: Hinten 154mm, für 150er Gabel optimiert
Kurze 438mm Kettenstrebenlänge
Umwerfer-kompatibel
Tapered Steuerohr
Innenliegende Züge, auch für Reverb Stealth
Kommt mit verstellbarem Tange Steuersatz, wie er auch beim ICB geplant war

hier der Link zu MTB-News.de Artikel

hier ein Link zum Enduro Magazin

hier bei twentynineinches-de.com

hier bei Bike2do.de


wär schön, wenn wir hier alles Neue und Wichtige zusammen tragen, bis die ersten echten Prototypen unterwegs sind. Das bisher gezeigte Bike is wohl bisher das Erste und Einzige...






HE HO - LET´S GO!


----------



## ollo (17. Juni 2013)

es gibt sogar zwei davon ...... sind aber bisher identisch 

und falls einer auf die Idee kommt ein 29er Pinion haben zu wollen, geht nicht laut dem Jü 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2013)

ein XL Proto wär geil...


----------



## ollo (17. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ein XL Proto wär geil...



 auf dem Proto vom Bild hab ich gesessen und das ist ein M und ich fand ihn schon passend..... in XL ... puh .. ach nee wäre dann wohl so was hier


http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mountainbike-forum/39-inch.jpg


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2013)

laberrhabarber...

ich stand vor Kurzem auch auf nem XL Freerider und der war zu kurz!

ohne 630er Oberrohr und einem Sitzrohr > 500 mm kann ich sowas net fahren...!

wenns wie das Fanes wird, wirds geil!


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2013)

Innenverlegte Züge wie hier wären genial:






Und weshalb geht kein Pinion? Hat der Prototyp nicht den normalen Hinterbau der Fanes (deshalb Radstand-Einstellung auf max.)?

Die hintere Scheibe der Tofane hat aber auch schön geglüht


----------



## bonzoo (21. Juni 2013)

Hier noch ein "First Ride" Bericht:

http://www.bike2do.de/alutech-tofane/

Uppsss... Gerade gesehen, dass der Link auch oben steht! Sorry! Ist aber auf jeden Fall lesenswert...


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2013)

ich hoffe, es gbt bald mal Test-Protos...


----------



## Thiel (23. Juni 2013)

Ist es denn jetzt mehr Trail Bike oder Enduro ?


----------



## ollo (23. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ist es denn jetzt mehr Trail Bike oder Enduro ?




bei 150 mm Federweg und 29" würde ich auf ein TRENdDURO wetten


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2013)

mein Fanes Enduro Signature hat ja auch eine Bike-Klasse im Namen,
ging aber besser bergauf, als mein 301 damals.

daher würd ich das Tofane wieder als Bike für alles bezeichnen...

ich bin nach einer Woche Vinschgau absolut überzeugt von 29"
vielleicht verkauf ich sogar mein Fanes dieses Jahr noch...

ich fahr auf weichen Böden vorne WTB Dissent 2.5, hinten MK II 2.4 Protection
auf trockenen, harten Böden fahr ich Chunky Monkey 2.4 vorne 50/42a und hinten 50a.

wenn jetzt noch der Minion 2.5, der Highroller II 2.3, ein echter Enduroreifen von Conti und die Magic Mary aufm Markt sind....dann brauch ich wohl kein 26" mehr!

Für den Winter noch einen Maxxis Swampthing 29x2.3 60a, dann wär 26" bei mir Geschichte.

Ich freu mich aufs Tofane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (23. Juni 2013)

@der-gute was hat dich denn persönlich so von 29" überzeugt? Ist es das "andere" Überrollverhalten? oder wie bist du zu deinem Entschluss gekommen? Du wirst ja auch nicht gerade klein sein wenn du ne Fanes in XL fährst?


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2013)

ich bin 196cm und sah auf nem 26" immer doof aus.

bis 2013 fand ich die 29er zu sehr CC und Spandex...ich hab auf die neue Klasse 29" Bikes mit flacher Geo gewartet und wurde nicht enttäuscht!

ich fahrs jetzt seit Dezember und es kann bisher eigentlich alles, was das Fanes auch kann.
wir waren im Vinschgau, da fuhr es alpine Trails super bergab.
jetzt sind wir in Finale und da rollt es über Stufen und Felsen...

ich muss sagen, so hätte ich mir das nicht gedacht.
es rollt echt super über grobes Geläuf...vermittelt viel Sicherheit...kaschiert Fahrfehler.

Serpentinen gehen auch gut, mein Fanes XL war ja auch kein Mini, ehe ein Lastzug 

und wenn jetzt noch die Maxxis Schlappen kommen, dann bin ich komplett weg von 26 " denk ich...!


----------



## Haentz (24. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> es rollt echt super Ã¼ber grobes GelÃ¤uf...vermittelt viel Sicherheit...kaschiert Fahrfehler.



Genau. Bei mir wird das Tofane vermutlich auch das 301 ersetzen. Neben dem geilen Ich-Roll-Ãber-Alles-DrÃ¼ber Feeling haben die groÃen RÃ¤der meinem FahrgefÃ¼hl nach vor allem in Kurven mehr Grip, bzw. fangen sich schneller wieder nach Rutschern. Ich finds einfach nur geil.

Ich halte es im Ãbrigen fÃ¼r einen Mythos, dass 29er nur was fÃ¼r "groÃe" RÃ¤der sind. NatÃ¼rlich profitieren auch Fahrer kleinerer Rahmen von den Vorteilen der 29er RÃ¤der. Bei der Trail Trophy in Latsch waren Fahrer kleiner Rahmen dabei (MÃ¤del garantiert mit einem S Rahmen, irgendein Specialized), die es richtig haben krachen lassen. Aus dem schweizer Gewinner Teamâ¦


----------



## paradox (13. Juli 2013)

Moin, gibt es schon Neuigkeiten vom Bike? Und genauere Informationen wegen dem Umwerfer?


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2013)

bestimmt nicht vor der Eurobike


----------



## paradox (14. Juli 2013)

schade
 suche Ersatz für das Helius AC 29 2013...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmallLutz (9. August 2013)

Moin moin,

gibt es denn schon etwas neues zu dem Bike zu beirchten ??
Das gute Stück macht ja wirklich neugierig und sieht als 29er auch noch
gut aus.

Das wäre echt eine Überlegung werd :-o
Wenn es dann mal kommt :-o


----------



## SmallLutz (1. September 2013)

Servus,

gibt es denn nach der Eurobike,
was neues zu diesem Rahmen ?? Hab gerad erst gelesen,
das eine Umwerfermontage nicht möglich sein soll.
Das wäre für mich ein Nogo, ich möcht Touren fahren und 
da brauch es einfach eine 2x10 Schaltung. Da würd ich mir
doch nochma das ION15 anschauen.


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2013)

Moin

was für Größen wünscht ihr euch denn fürs Tofane?

reicht euch S/M/L
oder wünscht ihr euch wie ich auch ein XL?


----------



## ollo (23. September 2013)

als sonst Xl Fahrer wäre eine Probefahrt mit einem L mal schön ..... wenn nicht passend dann Natürlich ein XL


----------



## Hypo (29. Oktober 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> was für Größen wünscht ihr euch denn fürs Tofane?
> 
> ...



XL sollte schon drin sein, 29er sind ja besonders für die großen biker interessant. (vllt ab 190cm XL )


----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2013)

Meine Rede!


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Oktober 2013)

die tofane wird es in XL geben, die finalen daten haben wir gestern fest gelegt! werde sie morgen posten, es wird M, L, XL geben.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## der-gute (31. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut!

Wo kann ich bestellen?


----------



## ollo (1. November 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> 
> Wo kann ich bestellen?



na beim Jüüüüüüüürgennnnnnnn


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2013)

Wie waren die Konditionen nommal?
Rahmenkit und Komplettrad...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. November 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> die tofane wird es in XL geben, die finalen daten haben wir gestern fest gelegt! werde sie morgen posten, es wird M, L, XL geben.
> Gruß,
> Basti



und?


----------



## ollo (4. November 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie waren die Konditionen nommal?
> Rahmenkit und Komplettrad...?



Gefühlt oder Nachgewiesen ??


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2013)

vielleicht gibt's ja bald mal die für Vorgestern angekündigten Daten...


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. November 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt's ja bald mal die für Vorgestern angekündigten Daten...


 
Erbsenzähler ;-)

Also hier jetzt die versprochenen Daten für die Tofane, aufgrund der langen Testphase wird die Auslieferung vermutlich im Zeitraum April- Juni beginnen!


M: TT565mm, ST 440mm, HT length 110mm

L:  TT 585mm, ST 460mm, HT length 110mm

XL: TT605mm, ST 480mm, HT length 120mm

Gruß, Basti


----------



## ollo (5. November 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Erbsenzähler ;-)
> 
> Also hier jetzt die versprochenen Daten für die Tofane, aufgrund der langen Testphase wird die Auslieferung vermutlich im Zeitraum April- Juni beginnen!
> 
> ...


----------



## paradox (5. November 2013)

Ist das euer Ernst? So kurz? :-( 
Alle Welt wird länger, nur Alutech wird noch kürzer. Das ist ja so kurz wie Cube... 

Somit ist das Bike disqualifiziert!


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2013)

Reach und Stack wäre mal interessant...


Wobei für XL ein 605er OR recht kurz ist,
das is eher L.
Dazu wird die Mindesteinstecktiefe bei nem 480er SR schon sehr wichtig wäre.

Alles in Allem sieht euer XL aus wie ein L


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2013)

Probier doch erst einmal, bevor Du etwas verurteilst, was eh nicht in Standards passt. Die perfekte Geometrie (nach Zahlen) mag beim Rennrad oder XC-MTB wichtig sein. Aber das haben wir hier doch nicht.

Und ja, Reach und Stack halte ich auch für bedeutender für die Ergonomie, als TT.

Last but not least wurde der Fanes oft vorgeworfen, zu lang und zu wenig verspielt zu sein. Dann wäre die Tofane doch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2013)

Ich fahre ein 29" Enduro
Daher bilde ich mir ein, aus der Geo etwas heraus lesen zu können.

Dazu mit dem Wissen, das primär S/M/L  gebaut werden sollte und jetzt M/L/XL angeboten wird...

Ich seh in den oben beschriebenen Grössen eigentlich S/M/L...!

Ich glaube nicht, das Reach und Stack so komplett anders ausfallen werden, wie OR und SR es suggerieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2013)

Ich meinte nicht Dich, sondern den widersprüchlichen Bikerfreund ;-)
Dennoch denke ich, dass Reach und Stack wichtiger sind. Die TT Länge kann man mit anderen Vorbauten (in Grenzen) und Lenkern korrigieren, wenn unpassend. Den Kniewinkel kann man nur begrenzt ändern, vor allem wenn man bestimmte Stützen ohne Offset (z.B. Reverb) nutzen will. Allerdings rede ich nicht davon, aus einer M eine L zu machen.


----------



## paradox (5. November 2013)

der widersprüchliche bikefreund ;-) hat auch genug ahnung von bikes...
habe über 13 Jahre in der Branche gearbeitet und denke ich kann mir ein urteil erlauben...

ich geben @der-gute recht, die geo sieht eher nach s/m/l aus als nach m/l/xl.
und reach und stack können nicht soviel anderes sein wie ein bike mit den abmessungen.
ein zu kurzes rad möchte ich für mich nicht mehr fahren.

gruß


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2013)

ich nenn hier jetzt mal die Geodaten vom Nicolai Ion 15 in M, L und XL (in mm):

OberrohrlÃ¤nge		600 		620 		640 			
Sitzrohr			470 		490 		510 				
SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge		110 		120 		130 						
Radstand			1176 		1195 		1216 						
reach		   	        425 	 	445 		462 						
stack			        635 		644 		653


hier die vom Banshee Prime in 








hier die vom Specialized Enduro 29":






Jetzt erklÃ¤re mir mal jemand, wie bei den von Basti genannten Daten M, L und XL raus kommen soll?

Liebes Alutech-Tem, meint ihr das wirklich im Ernst so???
Das MUSS ein Fehler seinâ¦
oder meint ihr, wie bei Specialized auch Ã¤hnlich angegeben,
die tatsÃ¤chliche OberrohrlÃ¤nge, nicht die horizontal gemessene?


----------



## ollo (5. November 2013)

wenn das Oberrohr beim XL länger wäre dann wäre es im Vergleich zum 26" ein XXL Oberrohr. Und wahrscheinlich sind die Längen Parallel gemessen, was bei Horizontaler Messung 20-30 mm mehr ausmacht, dann haste 625-635mm und das ist dann nicht mehr ganz soweit weg vom Spezi und Banshee....... wenn es dann doch zu kurz ist bleibt nur als zukünftiges Bike ein Spezi oder Banshee


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2013)

Du siehst es wie immer ganz entspannt 

Trotzdem hat mein aktuelles XL ein längeres OR

Sei ehrlich... 605 OR und 480 SR sieht nach Large aus...!

Falls nämlich der Reach deutlich unter 460 liegt, os das auch in 26" kein Xtralarge!


----------



## paradox (5. November 2013)

Wo will denn bei dem kurzen OR ein Reach von +460mm herkommen?  Das hat ja gerade mal das BMC Trailfox in Large.
Und das hat 638mm OR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (5. November 2013)

Ich denke ich mach mit einem BMC nix falsch. Und falls ich doch auf 650b umsteige sagt mir das neue Orbea auch sehr zu. 
Größe Large jeweils.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. November 2013)

ok, mal zur Klarheit: horizontal kann man messen, wenn man den Rahmen vor sich hat, ich habe Euch die Grundlage der Zeichnung gegeben, also parallel gemessen. Und damit sind wir voll bei der Musik... im übrigen bewegen wir uns bei der Tofane XL oberhalb der Fanes XXL und diese war nicht unbedingt ein Verkaufsschlager!


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2013)

Könnt ihr den Reach angeben?

Hört sich alles wieder besser an 
Ich sitz weiterhin mitten im Boot...


----------



## paradox (5. November 2013)

Ahhhh.  Besser. 
Hat das Tofane nun eine Umwerfer Option?


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. November 2013)

reach und stack brauche ich von stefan, sind aber dann auch nur gerechnete werte. 
ja. die Tofane wird eine Umwerfer Option bekommen (auch wenn ich sie für überflüssig halte), wir haben die Kettenstrebe, zu Gunsten einer besseren Balance, bei 437mm belassen. Bevor jetzt wieder die Werte des grossen S zitiert werden: wir haben mit 66 Grad einen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel, mit kürzerer Strebe verliert man zu viel Grip am Vorderrad.
gruß, basti


----------



## paradox (6. November 2013)

Hört sich ja doch gut an...


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2013)

Puh....da bin ich aber froh, dass der Schlabbeloui nicht das Konstruieren von Rahmen verlernt hat


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. November 2013)

manchmal muss man ihm ein wenig aufs Pferd helfen, aber er kanns noch ;-)


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2013)

Hauptsache das Teil geht wie ein Fanes



Wird das Sitzrohr dann 31.6 bleiben oder kommt 30.9, passend zur Vecnum?


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. November 2013)

Das Sitzrohr bleibt bei 31,6mm. Die Tofane hat einige Eigenschaften der Fanes übernommen, ist aber ein grundverscheidenes Bike. Wenn ich mit Freunden auf Tour gehe, (ca 70% Fanes Anteil) wird die Tofane nicht gern gesehen ;-) Das, was man auf normalen Trails an Speed aufbaut ist schon beeindruckend, allerdings ist es auf gebauten Strecken (Mini DH) schwieriger am oder überm Limit zu fahren. Da sind Fanes und Teibun deutlich mehr in ihrem Element...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (7. November 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ja. die Tofane wird eine Umwerfer Option bekommen (auch wenn ich sie für überflüssig halte),



Yes!  (Ohne geht in den Bergen halt einfach nicht


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2013)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das Sitzrohr bleibt bei 31,6mm. Die Tofane hat einige Eigenschaften der Fanes übernommen, ist aber ein grundverscheidenes Bike. Wenn ich mit Freunden auf Tour gehe, (ca 70% Fanes Anteil) wird die Tofane nicht gern gesehen ;-) Das, was man auf normalen Trails an Speed aufbaut ist schon beeindruckend, allerdings ist es auf gebauten Strecken (Mini DH) schwieriger am oder überm Limit zu fahren. Da sind Fanes und Teibun deutlich mehr in ihrem Element...



Hell Double Yeah


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. Januar 2014)

Seit Ende November nix mehr gehört oder gelesen. Hat jemand irgendwelche News?


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Januar 2014)

Wir testen aktuell den vermutlichen Serienstand in der Praxis, durch den Vollcarbon Hinterbau brauchten wir einfach etwas mehr Anlauf. ausserdem haben wir die Spezifikation des Serienbikes noch einmal leicht geändert, Details gibt es bald. Die Präsentation des Serienmodells werden wir auf dem Bikefestival Riva machen, erste Bilder werde ich in den nächsten Tagen in meinen Alben posten. Wir haben noch ein paar Gramm gefunden, mein Bike (Größe L) wiegt 12,9Kg inkl. Klickpedalen und ist deutlicher schwerer ausgestattet als in der Serie.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2014)

L ist dann die grösste Größe?

nur wegen des Gewichts...


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Januar 2014)

Nein, es wird M,L,XL geben!


----------



## SmallLutz (27. Januar 2014)

Also bei dem Bike würd ich wohl auch schwach werden.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Umwerfermontage aus ??
Möglich oder nicht möglich im Serienzustand ??

Gruß
Alex


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Januar 2014)

Umwerfer ist möglich, allerdings wird am Serienbike keiner verbaut werden. Der Hinterbau ist aber für Sram und Shimano vorbereitet!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmallLutz (29. Januar 2014)

Wann gibt es Informationen zu Preisen, Lieferzeiten ??


----------



## Alpenstreicher (31. Januar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Umwerfer ist möglich, allerdings wird am Serienbike keiner verbaut werden. Der Hinterbau ist aber für Sram und Shimano vorbereitet!
> Gruß, Basti



Also wollt ihr doch keine 2x10-Konfiguration anbieten? Das finde ich sehr sehr schade. Wenn ich die Ankündigung recht verstehe wäre die Tofane optimal für den harten alpinen Einsatz. Aber gerade da ist man mit 1x11 entweder ein Fabien Barrel, oder muss sich schon erheblich einschränken.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Haentz (1. Februar 2014)

Ja, schade… Gleiches Problem wie mit dem Speci Enduro. Eines der besten Bikes die es im Moment gibt aber wenn man in die Berge fahren will, muss man erstmal die teuer XX1 Gruppe komplett abbauen und darf nen Tausender in 2x10 Ersatz stecken


----------



## juju752 (1. Februar 2014)

Ist für die Fanes eigentlich auch ein kompletter Carbon-Hinterbau geplant? Und wenn ja, ab wann kann man damit rechnen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Februar 2014)

Haentz schrieb:


> Ja, schade… Gleiches Problem wie mit dem Speci Enduro. Eines der besten Bikes die es im Moment gibt aber wenn man in die Berge fahren will, muss man erstmal die teuer XX1 Gruppe komplett abbauen und darf nen Tausender in 2x10 Ersatz stecken


Grundsätzlich gibt es bei der Tofane, wie bei jedem Alutech, die Möglichkeit, ein auf einen speziellen Einsatzzweck zugeschnittenes Bike auf Basis des Rahmenkits zu bauen. Und aus unserer Sicht macht es auch nur so Sinn, die Bedürfnisse jeder einzelnen Spielart in der MTB Welt könnten wir mit einem Modell eh nicht abdecken. Entwickelt und gebaut wurde die Tofane aber mit der Prämisse, ein sehr vielseitiges Bike zu sein und das Ziel haben wir erreicht.


juju752 schrieb:


> Ist für die Fanes eigentlich auch ein kompletter Carbon-Hinterbau geplant? Und wenn ja, ab wann kann man damit rechnen?


Wir arbeiten dran, haben aber noch einen langne Weg vor uns, die Ansprüchen an diesen Hinterbau sind gewaltig. Wann er fertig ist kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, aber vor der Eurobike ist nichts zu erwarten.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Februar 2014)

Haentz schrieb:


> Ja, schade… Gleiches Problem wie mit dem Speci Enduro. Eines der besten Bikes die es im Moment gibt aber wenn man in die Berge fahren will, muss man erstmal die teuer XX1 Gruppe komplett abbauen und darf nen Tausender in 2x10 Ersatz stecken


Mal drüber nachgedacht, nur die Kurbel zu tauschen und linken Trigger +Umwerfer nachzurüsten? Damit fährt man Wände hoch!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2014)

Schafft der Cage des Umwerfers dann noch die Spreizung? > Kettenspannung

Andererseits: 11-fach verkaufen und dafür dann eine Schaltgruppe der Wahl kaufen. Sollte 1:1 aufgehen, vor allem bei den Preisen der 11-fach Kassette. Oder einfach ein kleineres KB vorn drauf. Mit 28/42 hat man dann dieselbe Übersetzung, wie mit 24/36.


----------



## Haentz (4. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht, nur die Kurbel zu tauschen und linken Trigger +Umwerfer nachzurüsten? Damit fährt man Wände hoch!
> Gruß, Basti



Klar. Geht das denn? Ich dachte die 11 fach Kette funktioniert nicht auf herkömmlichen Kurbeln?


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Februar 2014)

Das geht schon, da aber das Schaltwerk nur gewisse Kapazitäten bzgl. Kettenlängenausgleich (gibt es das Wort?) hat, kann man natürlich auf dem großen Kettnblatt nur gewisse Kombinationen fahren... Achtung und ganz klare Ansage: Wer nicht weiß, was er tut und/oder sich verschaltet kann ziemlich teuren Schaden anrichten, bestenfalls reißt nur das Schaltauge ab! Ich persönlich finde diese Lösung nicht gut, habe sie aber mal aus Neugierde ausprobiert. Dadurch, dass die Kettenblätter bei Sram mittlerweile ien eigenes Gewinde haben und nicht mehr mit den fummeligen Gewindehülsen verschraubt werden, kann man die Blätter blitzschnell wechseln.... Ich persönlich fahre in den richtigen Bergen immer ein 28er Blatt in Verbindung mit 42/10 Kassette und es reicht mir immer (bin kein Schurter und Eisenbeißer). Man kann damit halt keinen 30er Schnitt auf den Schotterstraßen kurbeln, aber zum Trailsurfen reicht es allemal!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## sassrigais (4. Februar 2014)

hallo basti,
du sagst ihr habt euer ziel erreicht, ein sehr vielseitiges bike zu bauen. würde das heissen, dass wir abfahrtslastigen genossen unsere 29er phobie langsam an den nagel hängen könnten und wir mit dem tofane ein bike für alles vor der nase haben?


----------



## Haentz (4. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> habe sie aber mal aus Neugierde ausprobiert.



Cool, herzlichen Dank für die Info!


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Februar 2014)

sassrigais schrieb:


> hallo basti,
> du sagst ihr habt euer ziel erreicht, ein sehr vielseitiges bike zu bauen. würde das heissen, dass wir abfahrtslastigen genossen unsere 29er phobie langsam an den nagel hängen könnten und wir mit dem tofane ein bike für alles vor der nase haben?


 Tja gute Frage. Ich zähle mich selbst auch zu den abfahrtslastigen Bikern und hinter Alutech stehen fast nur ehemalige Downhiller, ein Rad ohne Abfahrtstalent wird unsere Hallen nicht verlassen! Ich würde behaupten, noch nie hat ballern auf flachen oder ebenen Trails so viel Spaß gemacht, ohne das man in der Abfahrt etwas vermisst. Allerdings liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass ein 12,xKg 150mm Rad nicht die DH Performance eines 170-180mm Enduro/ Freeriders hat, allerdings hat man die Kameraden schon vorher weich gekocht;-) Meiner Meinung ist die Tofane das "rundeste" Bike, was bei der Perfomance von Teibun, Fanes und Co schon eine Ansage ist.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## sassrigais (4. Februar 2014)

danke für deine einschätzung.
ich wage mal die vermutung, dass sich aufgrund der "neuen" räder sich wohl auch unser fahrverhalten ändert und wir irgendwann die fehlenden zentimeter gar nicht mehr vermissen.
ein 150mm bike hat seine grenzen, aber vielleicht sind diese auch noch mehr in unserem köpfen als auf dem trail.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ein 28er Blatt in Verbindung mit 42/10 Kassette und es reicht mir immer (bin kein Schurter und Eisenbeißer). Man kann damit halt keinen 30er Schnitt auf den Schotterstraßen kurbeln, aber zum Trailsurfen reicht es allemal!
> Gruß, Basti



Also selbst mit 28-10 braucht man nichtmal nen 90er trittfrequenz für nen 30er schnitt...


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Februar 2014)

nicht, dass ich es ausprobiert hätte;-)


----------



## Alpenstreicher (4. Februar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mit 28/42 hat man dann dieselbe Übersetzung, wie mit 24/36.



Ich fahr am 29er vorne 22/38 und hinten 11-36. Das 22er ist für mich eine deutliche Erleichterung gegenüber dem 24er, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte - grad an so Tagen wo man 2000 Höhenmeter kurbelt und es lange Anstiege mit 15%, 20%, oder mehr gibt. Selbst auf meiner Feierabendrunde (550 hm, 20km inkl. Anfahrt, drei lange Anstiege mit 20% 15%, und dazwischen grade steil genug dass der Puls nicht runtergeht) ist es wesentlich knieschonender mit dem 22er zu fahren. Hab halt nicht die Figur von einem Nino Schurter, sondern eher die von einem American Football-Spieler ;-) Auf besagter Feierabendrunde fahr ich übrigens das komplette Spektrum von 22:36 bis 38:11 bei Geschwindigkeiten von 4,5 bis 50 km/h. 28er Kettenblatt an 10-42 ist da ein Notbehelf, keine Lösung. Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die dann ein zweites Kettenblatt im Rucksack dabei haben, weil 1x11 so toll ist dass man es trotzdem fährt.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht, nur die Kurbel zu tauschen und linken Trigger +Umwerfer nachzurüsten? Damit fährt man Wände hoch!



Nachgedacht: ja. Aber eben auch Bedenken bezüglich Kompatibilität Kette mit 10fach Kettenblättern (die du jetzt ausgeräumt hast, Basti) und Kapazität des Umwerfers (die weiterhin bestehen).



hasardeur schrieb:


> Andererseits: 11-fach verkaufen und dafür dann eine Schaltgruppe der Wahl kaufen. Sollte 1:1 aufgehen, vor allem bei den Preisen der 11-fach Kassette.



11fach verkaufen ist ein Verlustgeschäft. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es hier in den Alpen einen grossartige Nachfrage nach 1x11 gäbe, aber da mag ich falsch liegen. Für Leute die den Berg mit dem Lift hochfahren oder eben Leistungssportler ist 1x11 sicher eine gute Option.

Aber unterm Strich ist es doch ganz einfach: Alutech muss wie jeder Anbieter schaun, dass sie die ihren Gewinn maximieren. Dabei müssen sie abwägen, wieviele Kunden sie mit einem Angebot abholen können, und ob sich eine weitere Diversifikation im Angebot auszahlt. Ich als Kunde kann dann allenfalls abwägen, ob mir das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung zusagt. Als rational denkender Kunde rechne ich da natürlich etwaige Umbauten mit in den Preis ein, oder bei einem Rahmenkauf eben die Kosten für den Kauf der Einzelteile, die ja meist wesentlich höher sind als bei einem Komplettrad.

Und mit meinem Gejammer über 1x11 an einem Allrounder wie der Tofane versuch ich im Grunde ja nur, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu meinem Gunsten zu verschieben ;-)

Nix für ungut.


Alpenstreicher
_
Edith sagt, ich soll nicht so angeben mit meiner Feierabendrunde. Das sind nur 15% Steigung. Sie hats mit dem GPS nachgemessen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (8. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht, nur die Kurbel zu tauschen und linken Trigger +Umwerfer nachzurüsten? Damit fährt man Wände hoch!


Mir ist grad was eingefallen: Man könnte ja die Kurbel durch eine Hammerschmidt ersetzen . Damit montiert man sich zwar ein knappes Kilo zusätzliches Gewicht ans Rad, aber dafür kann man die Laufräder bzw. den Freilauf behalten und hat keine Probleme mit der begrenzten Kapazität des Umwerfers. Der Übersetzungsbereich ist der Hammer - damit schlägt man sogar das Pinion P1.18 um einen halben Gang (672% statt nur 636%). Passt die Hammerschmidt-Kurbel ans Tofane? 


Alpenstreicher


----------



## jack_steel (25. April 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich fahr am 29er vorne 22/38 und hinten 11-36. Das 22er ist für mich eine deutliche Erleichterung gegenüber dem 24er, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte - grad an so Tagen wo man 2000 Höhenmeter kurbelt und es lange Anstiege mit 15%, 20%, oder mehr gibt. Selbst auf meiner Feierabendrunde (550 hm, 20km inkl. Anfahrt, drei lange Anstiege mit 20% 15%, und dazwischen grade steil genug dass der Puls nicht runtergeht) ist es wesentlich knieschonender mit dem 22er zu fahren. Hab halt nicht die Figur von einem Nino Schurter, sondern eher die von einem American Football-Spieler ;-) Auf besagter Feierabendrunde fahr ich übrigens das komplette Spektrum von 22:36 bis 38:11 bei Geschwindigkeiten von 4,5 bis 50 km/h. 28er Kettenblatt an 10-42 ist da ein Notbehelf, keine Lösung. Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die dann ein zweites Kettenblatt im Rucksack dabei haben, weil 1x11 so toll ist dass man es trotzdem fährt.


Stimme dir vollkommen zu, bin vorne sogar auf ein 20er gewechselt und hab mich mittlerweile so daran gewöhnt, dass ich bei steilen Rampen oder langen Anstiegen nichts anderes mehr möchte.


----------



## RobG301 (15. Juni 2016)

Haentz schrieb:


> Genau. Bei mir wird das Tofane vermutlich auch das 301 ersetzen. Neben dem geilen Ich-Roll-Ãber-Alles-DrÃ¼ber Feeling haben die groÃen RÃ¤der meinem FahrgefÃ¼hl nach vor allem in Kurven mehr Grip, bzw. fangen sich schneller wieder nach Rutschern. Ich finds einfach nur geil.
> 
> Ich halte es im Ãbrigen fÃ¼r einen Mythos, dass 29er nur was fÃ¼r "groÃe" RÃ¤der sind. NatÃ¼rlich profitieren auch Fahrer kleinerer Rahmen von den Vorteilen der 29er RÃ¤der. Bei der Trail Trophy in Latsch waren Fahrer kleiner Rahmen dabei (MÃ¤del garantiert mit einem S Rahmen, irgendein Specialized), die es richtig haben krachen lassen. Aus dem schweizer Gewinner Teamâ¦



Kollege ist knapp 1,70m groß und fährt 29er weil er einfach das Fahrgefühl mag!

Ich finds einfach genial wie ein 29er beschleunigt und wie ein Panzer über zerfurchte Untergründe rollt!


----------



## RobG301 (15. Juni 2016)

Hat wer ein XL und mag berichten wie es von der Größe ist?

Finde die Geo-Werte schon knapp verglichen mit dem XL vom Teibun! Zumindest für meine 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge! Muss aber dazu sagen, dass die einzigen 29er die ich bisher gefahren bin Sitzrohre mit deutlich über 500mm und Oberrohre mit über 630mm/650mm hatten (Yeti SB5.5C, Radon Slide 130 10.0 HD).


----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2016)

Ich empfinde das XL auch als eher kurz,
trotz nominell langem Reach.

Mein Nicolai Helius AC 29" war länger.


----------



## RobG301 (16. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das XL auch als eher kurz,
> trotz nominell langem Reach.
> 
> Mein Nicolai Helius AC 29" war länger.



Wenn es passt ist ja super! Muss eh warten bis XL wieder lieferbar ist! 

Oder doch ein Teibun nehmen!


----------



## RobG301 (17. Juni 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wenn es passt ist ja super! Muss eh warten bis XL wieder lieferbar ist!
> 
> Oder doch ein Teibun nehmen!



Schon wer ne Info wann XL wieder lieferbar ist?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, mal ne Frage zum Cane Creek DB Inline Dämpfer am Tofane. Berg runter finde ich den super, aber uphill gefällt mir das Ding einfach nicht. Ich habe schon alles mögliche probiert, habe mir letztes Jahr nochmals die verschiedenen Einstellmöglichkeiten demonstrieren lassen, probiere rum - es bleibt dabei, das Teil wippt mir zu viel. Vermutlich bin ich selbst das Problem in der Hauptsache, weil zu blöd, aber am Ende will ich nicht dauernd fummeln, um am Ende dennoch zu viel Wipperei zu haben.

Was ich fragen möchte: Hat schon jemand den Dämpfer im Tofane gewechselt? Und falls ja: auf welches Modell mit welchen Erfahrungen? Bzw. hat jemand eine Idee, welcher Dämpfer in welcher Auslegung passen würde - Tendenz All Mountain, abwärts gern möglichst nah an der Performance des DB Inline, bergauf aber mit Lockout?

Schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2016)

Wirklich mit Lockout oder eher Plattform? Lockout kostet bergauf auch Körner, weil jede Wurzel und jeder Stein vom Körper abgefedert werden muss. Den Inline gibt es auch mit Climb Switch, also Lockout. Ich dachte sogar, der Inline hat den immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (22. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wirklich mit Lockout oder eher Plattform? Lockout kostet bergauf auch Körner, weil jede Wurzel und jeder Stein vom Körper abgefedert werden muss. Den Inline gibt es auch mit Climb Switch, also Lockout. Ich dachte sogar, der Inline hat den immer.



Wollte gerade fragen habt ihr den Climb Switch dran? Hatte zwar leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit das Tofane zu fahren aber den DB inline mit Climb Switch im Ghost Riot und da war er eigentlich recht effektiv! Leider nicht so effektiv wie ein Monarch Plus oder Fox Float aber kann auch jetzt nicht beurteilen ob das am Hinterbau des Ghost oder wirklich am Dämpfer lag!

Die Abstimmung kenn ich bisher auch nur vom Hörensagen! Mir wurde es perfekt eingestellt und es passte alles aber glaube wenn ich da selbst ran müsste würde ich ohne Anleitung verzweifeln!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Juli 2016)

Schon mal vielen Dank. Ich lerne:

DB Inline mit Climb Switch ist cool. Aber ist das serienmäßig im Tofane verbaut? Ich glaube nicht.
"Monarch plus" klingt vielversprechend. Ist im übrigen der Dämpfer, den ich insgeheim auf dem Zettel habe.
Aber Erfahrung mit einem tatsächlich vollzogenen Dämpferwechsel im Tofane hat keiner? Ich werde parallel mal bei Alutech fragen.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2016)

Ich denke kaum, dass der Monarch+ dem Inline das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich denke kaum, dass der Monarch+ dem Inline das Wasser reichen kann.


Ich denke, nicht _der_ Dämpfer kann dem anderen das Wasser reichen oder nicht, sondern eher _die_ Hinterbaukinematik.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Juli 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich denke, nicht _der_ Dämpfer kann dem anderen das Wasser reichen oder nicht, sondern eher _die_ Hinterbaukinematik.



Nur damit ich nix falsch verstehe: Meinst Du mit Deinem Hinweis, dass es gar nicht so sehr auf den Dämpfer ankommt? Ich also auch mit jedem anderen Dämpfer das Uphill-Wippen hätte, einfach weil der Hinterbau ist, wie er ist?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2016)

Ich meine, das Wippen hat durchaus auch mit der Hinterbau-Konstruktion zu tun bzw. es gibt auf jeden Fall Hinterbauten, die funktionieren mit RS/Sram prächtigst und andere sehr bescheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (22. Juli 2016)

So weit mir bekannt ist gibt es den CC Inline nur mit Climb Switch.







Im Bild die Tofane mit Inline und climb switch. Ist der Goldene Hebel. Nach oben offen nach unten zu.
Beim Inline leider ein großes Problem. Ich habe es geschaft in drei Monaten zwei Defekte zu haben, unter anderem die Climb Switch Funktion. Kein schlechter Dämpfer aber anfällig.

Gruß Marcell


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Juli 2016)

Ja, den Hebel und damit die Funktion habe ich ebenfalls und damit habe ich also auch die besagte Funktion. Ich muss jedoch feststellen, dass der Unterschied zwischen Hebel runter oder rauf nicht allzu groß ist und das trotz diversem Justieren etc. Nicht auszuschließen, dass auch mein Exemplar defekt ist. Nebenbei ist natürlich zu bemerken, dass ich ein ziemlicher Kretin bin...

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für Hinweise und Kommentare. Es bleibt aber wohl dabei: Noch hat niemand den Dämpfer im Tofane gewechselt, oder?


----------



## Sewerrider (23. Juli 2016)

Man muss auch ganz klar zwischen dem CS am einem CC Dämpfer und der Platform Funktion eines RS Dämpfers unterscheiden! 

Bei CC ist es ein getrennter Kreislauf der zugeschaltet wird und nur die vom Fahrer ausgehenden "Wippbewegungen" unterdrückt, deswegen ist es auch egal wenn man mal vergisst vor der Abfahrt den Hebel wieder umzulegen. Hierbei merkt man den Unterschied im Stand oder beim Rollen halt nicht so stark wie bei einer Platform.

Bei RS sieht es nämlich so aus das durch das Umlegen des Hebels die LSC sagen wir mal um 20 Klicks zugemacht wird und der Dämpfer sich dadurch natürlich direkt spürbar verhärtet. 

Womit ich nicht sagen will das es nur Einbildung ist, klar kann auch der CS kaputt sein!


----------



## freetourer (23. Juli 2016)

Sewerrider schrieb:


> Man muss auch ganz klar zwischen dem CS am einem CC Dämpfer und der Platform Funktion eines RS Dämpfers unterscheiden!
> 
> Bei CC ist es ein getrennter Kreislauf der zugeschaltet wird und nur die vom Fahrer ausgehenden "Wippbewegungen" unterdrückt, deswegen ist es auch egal wenn man mal vergisst vor der Abfahrt den Hebel wieder umzulegen. Hierbei merkt man den Unterschied im Stand oder beim Rollen halt nicht so stark wie bei einer Platform.
> 
> ...



Nö - das Prinzip ist doch gleich.

Nur beim CC wird eben auch die LSR weiter zugedreht bei Betätigung des CS.


----------



## Sewerrider (23. Juli 2016)

Das Prinzip ja, die Technologie dahinter aber nicht! Ansonsten wäre ja auch der Effekt gleich. 
Ich bin beide Dämpfer gefahren und finde das es ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist. 

Aber für alle die es noch mal genauer wissen möchten  ... 

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/climb-switch-technology


----------



## vitaminc (4. August 2016)

Find ich schon witzig dass ein Bike im Jahre 2013 vorgestellt wird und jetzt wird ein Test verfasst:
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016/07/26/alutech-tofane-29er-enduro-testintro/

Bleibt es jetzt bei dem Modell oder ist ein Tofane 2.0 zu erwarten?


----------



## Haentz (11. August 2016)

Mal ne Frage zu der ganzen Kettenstreben Aktion… Ich habe von Alutech eine Aluschwinge bekommen. Damit ist das Rad natürlich nicht mehr das, was ich damals bestellt und teuer bezahlt habe. Soll es da irgendwann noch einen Austausch gegen eine (diesmal stabile) Carbon Kettenstrebe geben?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. August 2016)

Diese Frage habe ich Alutech vor Monaten gestellt. Antwort: Für die aktuelle Charge, aus der Du wie auch ich ein Bike haben, wird es keine Carbonstrebe geben. Das Alu-Teil, das Du hast (so wie vermutlich jeder andere Tofane-Besitzer), ist das endgültige Teil.


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2016)

Darum sind ja die Rahmen aktuell auch 250€ günstiger.

Wir Betatester sind doch mit dem Tool als Ausgleich zufrieden, oder?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Darum sind ja die Rahmen aktuell auch 250€ günstiger.
> 
> Wir Betatester sind doch mit dem Tool als Ausgleich zufrieden, oder?



Ja, ich bin zufrieden, auch wenn der Bock etwas schwerer geworden ist. Macht mir nicht viel aus. Womit ich weiterhin nicht klar komme, ist der Dämpfer. Aber das habe ich ja unlängst gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

